# Organised Hamm trip for us Northerners?



## RobB (May 22, 2008)

I know tarantulabarn do a coach from the South East across to Hamm but was wondering if anyone does something similar from the North East?

DFDS sail from North Shields (Newcastle) to Holland so I'm wondering if anyone operates a similar trip up this way?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

they usaly do buses from all the way up to edinburgh but not this time


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

When the normal coach trips resume, which will be March 2009, The "Northeners" coach will probally be crossing at Hull, however we are looking at other crossings to get the travel time down, i think when we looked at Hull it took around 8 hours off each end of the trip. There are many many other aspects of the trip are being looked at before the trips resume, including animal welfare enroute.


----------



## RobB (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replies - I'll keep an eye out for the "Northerners" coach next year.


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

tarantulabarn said:


> When the normal coach trips resume, which will be March 2009, The "Northeners" coach will probally be crossing at Hull, however we are looking at other crossings to get the travel time down, i think when we looked at Hull it took around 8 hours off each end of the trip. There are many many other aspects of the trip are being looked at before the trips resume, including animal welfare enroute.


I'm so glad some of the 'incidents' from last time havn't put a stop to more coaches being run.

Look forward to going on another :2thumb:


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

GazEmm said:


> I'm so glad some of the 'incidents' from last time havn't put a stop to more coaches being run.
> 
> Look forward to going on another :2thumb:


Me too! Would love to go on one of these coaches...


----------



## Willythegame (Sep 20, 2008)

incidents being?


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

I doubt anybody will want to bring it up again. Just call it animal welfare.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Willythegame said:


> incidents being?


There were some big problems on one of the coaches, the main one being animal welfare, which is why i only have a minibus going in december and the normal trips will not run until March, this is to allow enough time to remedy the problems that are/were found


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Good to see you are putting in the time and effort to try and erradicate any problems.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Well its gotta be done, i am certainly not going to have the same problems as last time happen again.


----------

